# Bay Area/Norcal Fall Meet Part Doosh: Now with poll!



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright gents, in order to find a happy medium, put multiple votes on days you can make the meet.....


----------



## eggstylin (Aug 9, 2008)

Ugh. I hope this helps sort things out. I can make most of the dates and was pretty happy with the original Sept. 27th date but I'm flexible.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

The longer we wait, the cooler the weather will be. Pushing to Oct is fine by me.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea we'll give this poll a week or so and then we'll decide.


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, we're all over the place.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Any of the first 3 weekends of October will be fine as far as I know. I was really bummed when I found out I wouldn't be able to make it on the original date. This also gives me more time to try and make sure I have a working system this time! LOL!!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

This poll idea is great...


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Any of the first 3 weekends of October will be fine as far as I know. I was really bummed when I found out I wouldn't be able to make it on the original date. This also gives me more time to try and make sure I have a working system this time! LOL!!


Plus some lazy bum might want to just carpool instead of drive his noisy ass car.


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

won't be available weekend of 10/4, but the other weekends are fine for the time being.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bump it up


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ChicoOG said:


> This poll idea is great...


Yeah it is...trying to get a meet going in the northeast. I might end up using it.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to withdraw my vote for Oct. 11th...can I do a "take back"  I'm hoping for the 25th...


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

cant do the weekend of oct 25, my kids bday party


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

October 11th is looking pretty popular as of right now. Could be a good time!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

bumpers


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just tell me ahead of time, i should be able to meet whenever


----------



## Jhemi80 (Jul 18, 2008)

Someone please make an executive decision and set the date!! 

Or at least set a, "Make a decision by such and such date" date! 

Audio Options, why don't you play CEO and tell us when you want us to be there. 

It was your shop that was agreed upon in one of the earlier threads, right?

You just set the date, and my friends and I will be there!


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, I was good with sept 27 but everyone wanted it changed


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

lets narrow this down to either oct 11 or the 18 the biggest problem that I have is the next couple weeks is a bday, sema, good guys show etc..


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

O.K., how about this...

*Norcal Fall Meet*

*Date:* Oct. 11th

*Location*: 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

*Time:* 11:00 am to whenever

*Food:* TBA

*Photo Shoots:* Any good photographers?

*Other activities:* TBA

*Who's comin'?*
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - I'll bring extra demo disc's to exchange with others..
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

that works for me


----------



## eggstylin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Norcal Fall Meet*

*Date:* Oct. 11th

*Location*: 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

*Time:* 11:00 am to whenever

*Food:* TBA

*Photo Shoots:* Any good photographers?

*Other activities:* TBA

*Who's comin'?*
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - I'll bring extra demo disc's to exchange with others..
2) eggstylin (Randy) - I'll be there. Can I trade a blank CD-R for said demo disk?








3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Norcal Fall Meet

Date: Oct. 11th

Location: 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

Time: 11:00 am to whenever

Food: TBA

Photo Shoots: Any good photographers?

Other activities: TBA

Who's comin'?
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - I'll bring extra demo disc's to exchange with others..
2) eggstylin (Randy) - I'll be there. Can I trade a blank CD-R for said demo disk?
3)Robdoggz - I should be there a tad late due to work about noon for me.
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)

Another cool idea i have is if anyone has any interesting un installed gear you may want to show off bring it. We rarely get a chance to see other gear than our own in a pre install setting. I have a new pair of id cd2 horns and a pair of 8 NDL51 that might not be installed yet i would be willing to bring for a sorta show and tell. Also have my 13w7 if anyone wants to see a monster out of the box.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to see some other gear...cool idea 

I'm hoping for a little help, I've got some rattles I can't figure out...maybe someone will have some ideas


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Norcal Fall Meet

Date: Oct. 11th

Location: 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

Time: 11:00 am to whenever

Food: TBA

Photo Shoots: Any good photographers?

Other activities: TBA

Who's comin'?
1) ChicoOG (Mike) - I'll bring extra demo disc's to exchange with others..
2) eggstylin (Randy) - I'll be there. Can I trade a blank CD-R for said demo disk?
3)Robdoggz - I should be there a tad late due to work about noon for me.
4) Boostedrex (Zach) - I'll be there with a working system for once! 
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got to back out...sucks.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Norcal Fall Meet
> 
> Date: Oct. 11th
> 
> ...


yeap


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm hoping for more responses but yea looks like oct 11 is the date we'll meet in Livermore. I'll pm the "regulars" since I see many of them haven't responded to this thread.

Oh yea count me in for the 11th.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope more people turn out not that it matters i will still show up. I am actually trying to get my horns and new mids installed this weekend i have sunday and mondays off


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Norcal Fall Meet

Date: Oct. 11th

Location: 4173 First St., Livermore 94551

Time: 11:00 am to whenever

Food: TBA

Photo Shoots: Any good photographers?

Other activities: TBA

Who's comin'?
1) Alphakenny1 (Peter) - Pimp daddy Civic!
2) Eggstylin (Randy) - I'll be there. Can I trade a blank CD-R for said demo disk?
3) Robdoggz - I should be there a tad late due to work about noon for me.
4) Boostedrex (Zach) - I'll be there with a working system for once! 
5) Thumperx (Anthony) I'll be there for sure this time. I can bring my camera.
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)

Sorry to hear that you have to back out Chico. But I hope that all is well.

Zach


----------



## satsloader (Jul 15, 2008)

Who's comin'?
1) Alphakenny1 (Peter) - Pimp daddy Civic!
2) Eggstylin (Randy) - I'll be there. Can I trade a blank CD-R for said demo disk?
3) Robdoggz - I should be there a tad late due to work about noon for me.
4) Boostedrex (Zach) - I'll be there with a working system for once!
5) Thumperx (Anthony) I'll be there for sure this time. I can bring my camera.
6)Satsloader ( Bill in P.G. ) I'm a possible, suppose to go to Tahoe that weekend.
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'm being presented an award at a public ceremony with all my peers and news coverage. It's definitely an honor and a can't miss I'll catch you guys next time...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

ChicoOG said:


> I'll catch you guys next time...


x2, i have work that day...


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Bump wheres the rest of the regulars


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

should we just put this off until maybe the next weekend? It seems that alot of people are not available on the 11?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

As of right now, I'm available on Oct 11 or the weekend after.. so it's not a problem for me. Though, from our past events, there's alway somebody who can't make it. If we change it again, it'll be the same number of antendees, just different folks. We should really just stick to one date... unless somehow we can get everyone to respond to these threads, we can get a general consensus.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

both the 11 and the 18 work for me, I was just asking if people would like to change it to the following weekend because we keep getting people who cant make it


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i will be late if the meet is on the 11th. I have a group meeting for school at 11 am in fremont. I don't anticipate the meeting to be more than 1-2 hours. Fremont is on the way to Livermore anyways.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i cant do oct 11th, i will be down in LA that wekeend deliverig a vehicle most likely. the 18th or hte 25th should be okay.

b


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Audio Options said:


> both the 11 and the 18 work for me, I was just asking if people would like to change it to the following weekend because we keep getting people who cant make it


Chris... since it's your shop, I think it's better if we all work around you. Set a date for us, and we'll stick with it. If the 18th works out better for folks, we'll go with that. If not, we'll stay with the 11th.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i cant do oct 11th, i will be down in LA that wekeend deliverig a vehicle most likely. the 18th or hte 25th should be okay.
> 
> b


Hey Bin, don't you dare not coming to our SoCal-SQ Meat!!! Make the trip man and bring Mr. Marv with you.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Either date works for me. Make the "executive decision" Peter! 

Zach


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

Lets change this to the 18th, there seems to be alot of people that cannot make it on the 11th. Besides that should also give me enough time to finish my remodel to the store.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

18th would work for me...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

acutally, change of plans, sorry about this.

i WILL be here on the 11th, but will NOT be here on the 18th, whcih is why i voted the 25th lol...


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Lets kick this into gear here is it happening on the 11th after all


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

I said lets move this to the 18th because so many could not show on the 11th, but nobody is responding to the thread so who knows


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

18th or 25th work for me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I was under the impression that the meet had been moved to the 18th. Can we just go ahead and set that date in concrete then? If some people can't make it, then that sucks. But the date has been changed a few times already and no date is going to work for everyone, but the 18th seems to work for the vast majority.

Are there any objections??


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm up for the 18th. i just sent a massive pm thread to some of the people who responded in older threads to our bay area meet. hopefully we'll get more responses. 

Peter


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I might (50%) be there.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

18th is set!!!!!!


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds good i can make it i just wish someone can hear my car before then and give me their impressions i need to decide how to install the tweeters i just put in i want them in kicks but not sure yet as far as how i should aim them. On axis sometimes makes my sissy ears cry but i have to get used to these tweets more.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

ooh me me (raising hand and wiggling in my chair) me, me ,me


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

will catch you guys next time, have a good time


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Livermore, correct?

Can we get an address posted up?


And sucks you can't make it bing


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

4173 first st, livermore 94551


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I am going to try and make this, it is actually in my home city. Sold the truck and I am riding stock atm in the new ride. Could probably bring the vette but it is in need of some tuning.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

I currently am front stage-less. still up for hangin out and listening to other rides though  Hopefully by then I'll be able to slap something together.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

hey hey
I haven't been around, but October 18 is fine by me. I'm having P9 issues, so the extra time will be benefical.

Anthony


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

sorry guys, I will be at Leguna Seca


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

fej said:


> I am going to try and make this, .


:bs:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good, I'll plan to see everyone on the 18th then.

It sucks that Bing and Leon can't make it though. Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you two sooner rather than later.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will be at a diyma mee, but down in socal  but its not on purpose, i need to be down there to drop off a car

b


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Bing, we all know that business/putting food on the table comes before fun. I doubt anyone is mad at you for not making it. I'm actually very glad to see that your business is still thriving even with how bad the economy is.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, i am just one person with a garage, the economy can get worse and worse, but there will still be WAY more people at any given time in the area that wants a good system done than i can possible do over the course of my entire life  right? 

btw, doing this IS fun for me, or else i would still be doing my old job whcih paid nice and is what i got my degress for


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will be at a diyma mee, but down in socal  but its not on purpose, i need to be down there to drop off a car
> 
> b


We have more fun down here in Socal. Plus, we'll be having tons of food 
Bing can't resist the foooood. Sorry guys, but we just recruited another regular for our Socal meets


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

i wont be going.. sry guys.. car is out of commission for awhile... until i figure out a new transmission and engine transplant...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

miztahsparklez said:


> i wont be going.. sry guys.. car is out of commission for awhile... until i figure out a new transmission and engine transplant...


Damn man, sorry to hear.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

What time are we starting this? It is the fiance's Bday this weekend, so the earlier the better.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

say 11:00


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like I'm getting my exhaust resonance and ride quality issues eeked out to tolerable levels... I'll more than likely be there.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

So meeting at the shop at 11am, eating Nation's at 1:00pm, and bowling in Sacramento at 5ish? 

Just kidding about the bowling part.


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

theres no nations around the shop, atleast none that I know of


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Audio Options said:


> theres no nations around the shop, atleast none that I know of


It's robdoggz idea. In the words of norcal's favorite whiterabbitttt "Rob loves nations. Just LOVES it"


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes i do but i like my burgers fat and juicy and they aren't too healthy so be warned  Here is the livermore joint if i remeber its a tad small though. 
Livermore
1424 First St.
(925) 373-8132
Hours: 6am-1am Daily

Looks like its 2 miles from the shop same street if not that bad.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...121.76336&sspn=0.024283,0.051713&ie=UTF8&z=15

http://www.nationsrestaurants.com/locations/index.html


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

just a friendly reminder about tomorrows meet. Hopefully it'll be a solid turnout.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That was a good meet. Thanks to everyone who came out and a BIG thanks to Chris at Audio Options for hosting us. 

I have to say that I hope I can get my car to sound anywhere near as good as Peter or Anthony's cars. And I'll be looking forward to hearing Steve's car once the install gets finished up. 

Thanks to all the guys that listened to my car and gave me some criticism. I'll take it to heart and try to get my car improved!

Zach


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yes this was a good meet. Actually this one was probably the smallest turnout since I've been going to these meets but it felt real cozy especially at nations when we all just had a nice talk about random stuff. To me this was definitely a success. I hope everyone enjoyed it. Until next time

Peter


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks to Audio Options for hosting!

And Fej - you suck.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate to admit it, I tried to show up, and basically got the clamps put on me from the fiance, it was her Bday that day, she was running the Nike Women's Marathon the next day, and her family was waiting on us to get into the city .. so I had no chance.

Plan another one and I will make an appearance for once.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Bro, nobody can fault you for bailing due to those reasons. I think that any of us would have to skip due to that.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

fej said:


> I hate to admit it, I tried to show up, and basically got the clamps put on me from the fiance, it was her Bday that day, she was running the Nike Women's Marathon the next day, and her family was waiting on us to get into the city .. so I had no chance.
> 
> Plan another one and I will make an appearance for once.


We'll catch you next time.


----------

